# Is it legit?



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Woman Sues Background Check Site After Husband Uses Site To Catch Her Cheating


Woman Sues Background Check Site After Husband Uses Site To Catch Her Cheating


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

I have seen crazier things happen.. I don't think she should be able to


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

5 seconds on a Google search clearly finds that it's a satire news site.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Read the comments; it sounds like it's an ad for the service masquerading as a report.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A person can sue over any darn thing they want to. Whether it goes anywhere is up to the judge.

I doubt that the suit will go anywhere because the info disclosed is not private information as the woman is claiming in the supposed law suit. It's all publically available info.

I think that article is bogus... I looked up the law suit they claim exists. It does not exist.

The article has links to some background search site... many links to it. So clearly the purpose of the article is to drive traffic to the background check site.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks to be an interesting form of advertisement. They put out a wild attention grabbing article and tie it to the product they want to sell.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is just an ad scam. I have seen it a few places in a sponsored ad


----------

